# Strong Girl



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Goylie Girl was so good, even though she has been quite sick with Kidney Failure. Reminded me of how strong she was while she was suffering from hyperthyroidism. But as with the hyperthyroidism, the diagnosis was slow to help her condition. I realized at a point that I was going to keep her from having more "bad days" then she had already had to suffer through.

She came from the shelter as a companion to the other cat, she had been there the longest, though she seemed friendly enough, when she scratched me for bothering her, she also took my heart. She could be the most loving and affectionate, then turn around and swat with attitude too.

She had become my companion too. Always there to greet me, groom me, and keep me company when I was home. She loved to play, and was always going to get the mouse, to which when trying to encourage the other cat to play, I would tease, "Goylie Girl Will get it", and she would.

Sadly, she was having a tough time with her failing kidneys. All the symptoms were so obvious after being more aware of them, after worriedly taken her in for being weak and lethargic. She was able to rehydrate and clear out, to get back to a semi-better state of being, though she wasn't eating well. I felt she had progressed to a state that was a plateau on the way down, though she was never going to get back to a reasonable healthy state. 

This was more terminal then being hyperthyroid, and I didn't want her to have anymore bad days like she had back then and was having from this. Time had passed too fast, I hadn't been able to really spend some quality time with her and hug her. We had a nice last few hours, getting her to eat some, being brushed and combed. Then we said a prayer together, and seemingly understanding when we were done, she turned her head and closed her eyes.

For her sake, she was Euthanized while she still had her dignity, being able to get around fairly well. She had even given me and Miss Poo a final swat to show who was still in charge. It seemed like a tough decision, and I did insist on talking it over with the Vet, who had supported it, which added a little comfort to having to proceed with a very sad good-bye to my little buddy.

We had a wake for her, and she looked so sweet and natural as the other cats were able to see she had passed across the Rainbow Bridge. Her grave is back by the bird feeders, so she can rest by the birds she so loved to watch.

We miss her dearly and there is an emptyness in our house and hearts without her. One day we will all be together again with her, when we cross the bridge.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your hearts. You gave her all you could. What a character she was! And what a loyal little friend. I wish you peace.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know what it is about today; this is the third time today I'm getting blurred vision from reading a post.

An eloquent, moving and beautiful tribute to your sweet little girl; may you remember the good times always.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aw im so sorry, its always a tough choice to make, having your pet Euthanized, i had to do the same, but atleast you gave her a wonderful life, and she was able to go peacefully.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you all. It's funny how many things bring back the memories, even commercials on tv. And who will bring back dirty socks from the laundry while singing in the middle of the night? She also loved to have tennis balls rolled at her, she would lay on her side and hold with her front paws while biting at it and kicking with her rear legs.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

So sorry to hear that, Cat Daddy. Sounds like she had a wonderful life.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

You did the right thing. Don't feel bad about what you did because it obvious that her time was near. She sounded like a great cat and friend.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Cat Daddy, all the best to you during this difficult time. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

